# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Прокат байдарок и снаряжения для водных сплавов в Минске

## Airosh

Водные походы на байдарках – интересный и неординарный вид спорта. Многие увлекаются им на постоянной основе, а некоторые рассматривают его как что-то новое для себя.  
Такой поход требует предварительной тщательной подготовки:Проработка маршрута;Сбор необходимо снаряжения.Экипировка всех участников должна обеспечивать их безопасность, однако ее стоимость при покупке может оказаться слишком большой для выездов раз в год. Поэтому большинство участников предпочитают брать байдарки и снаряжение на прокат.
Пункт (центр) проката байдарок в Минске предоставляет в аренду:2-х местные байдарки, каноэ, каяки, хатанги (в комплекте 2 весла и 2 спасательных желета);Туристические палатки и тенты;Спальные мешки;Туристические коврики;Котелки;Костровые наборы;Герметические мешки.Центр проката байдарок занимается также составлением маршрутов и организацией водных сплавов по рекам и озерам Беларуси. Заказать бронирование необходимого снаряжения можно по телефону: +375 29 605-22-55

Прокат байдарок и снаряжения для водных сплавов в Минске: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

